

Blog post aggregator of Hacker News users - garethr
http://morethanseven.net/2009/03/21/hacker-posts/

======
cperciva
You missed me: <http://www.daemonology.net/blog/>

------
pclark
so its like a friendfood room [aggregating x, y & z feeds]?

------
juliend2
It reminds me of my own pet project that i did in Sinatra
(<http://montrealhackers.com>). It's nothing more than a blog mashup, though.

BTW, nice design.

